# OR de 4 entradas.... mm



## samyfull (Dic 14, 2011)

existe una OR de 4 entradas en un solo IC?

si existe cual es el NTE?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 14, 2011)

Si no existe se fabrica


----------



## samyfull (Dic 14, 2011)

y cual es el IC que tiene el mayor numero de compuertas OR?



quise decir el mayor numeros de entradas de compuertas OR


----------



## wacalo (Dic 14, 2011)

Yo una vez use la CD4078BM de Texas Instr.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 14, 2011)

Si el que buscas *samyfull* es el CD4072 tiene 2 OR de cuatro entradas


----------



## samyfull (Dic 14, 2011)

hey, si.. algo asi es que busco... pero no importa si combino TTL y CMOS?


----------



## NarXEh (Dic 14, 2011)

Buenas!



DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si no existe se fabrica



Estoy de acuerdo con vos *DJ DRAGO*

Pero bueno... supongamos que conseguis ese ic OR de cuatro entradas... lo utilizarias y las otras compuertas (or de 4 entradas que vienen integradas en el mismo ic) las tendrias al cuete.

En vez... usando 3 compuertas OR de 2 entradas lo haces y (ademas) tenes una mas disponible

aveces es mejor aprender a utilizar bien los recursos disponibles y si no queda otra ahi si recurrir a esas soluciones alternativas 

saludos!


----------



## Sainicus (Dic 15, 2011)

samyfull dijo:


> hey, si.. algo asi es que busco... pero no importa si combino TTL y CMOS?



No hay problema.

Pero no te comploques la vida, hazle caso a los demás. saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 15, 2011)

Sainicus dijo:


> No hay problema.
> 
> Pero no te comploques la vida, hazle caso a los demás. saludos.


Amigo No!, no da igual combinar TTL vs. CMOS, ambos trabajan con niveles diferentes de umbral!, ademas poseen FAN OUT incompatibles, para ello existen interfaces de adaptacion. El hecho de que pareciera funcionar correctamente no entrega una fiabilidad 100%.-


----------



## Sainicus (Dic 15, 2011)

Como que no?, estaras hablando de CMOS antiguos... la serie 74HC es totalmemnte compatible con los TTL; en tal caso me faltó aclarar esto último. Lo único que hay que tener en consideración es de no dejar ninguna entrada sin conexión.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A no esperate, ya caigo, le están recomendado uno de la serie 4000, esa si no tiene compatibilidad. JE disculpen. saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 15, 2011)

CD4072B or 74HC4072B


----------



## Scooter (Dic 15, 2011)

También se puede hacer con cuatro inversores con salida en colector abierto uniendo todas las salidas y una resistencia de pull-up externa.
De paso sobran dos buffers con colector abierto a los que se puede conectar "cualquier cosa"


----------

